# Starcraft 2 Grafikprobleme



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

Joa, ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt... Problem ist das ich egal welche Grafikeinstellungen (von Niedrig bis Ultra) bringen keinen FPS Unterschied. Bei schon wenigen Einheiten sinkt die FPS auf oft weniger als 5. Die GPU Auslastung liegt in dem Moment bei... 10%, CPU 40%. Treiber aktuell... Kollege mit ner GTX 260 kann das Spiel auf Ultra total flüssig spielen also kann es keinenfalls am Rechner liegen.


----------



## Independent (1. August 2010)

Mach mal Screenshot vom Task-Manager...


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Mach mal Screenshot vom Task-Manager...



Während des Spielens?

Was soll das überhaupt bringen? Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (3. August 2010)

Die Einstellungen des Grafikkartentreibers könnten die Spieleinstellungen überschreiben. Schaue doch mal in den Einstellungen des Treibers und stelle mal auf Anwendungssgesteuert bzw. Application controlled. Nähere Infos zu deinem PC wären auch ganz praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

I know all that shit. Force AA und anderes Zeug ist aus.


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. August 2010)

Ich weiss zwar auch keine Lösung allerdings könntest du den anderen helfen eine zu finden indem du diesen Thread hier liest und das befolgst
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/

du hasst ja noch nicht mal geschrieben welche grafikkarte du hasst xD


----------



## Aerasan (3. August 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar auch keine Lösung allerdings könntest du den anderen helfen eine zu finden indem du diesen Thread hier liest und das befolgst
> http://www.buffed.de...-forum-richtig/
> 
> du hasst ja noch nicht mal geschrieben welche grafikkarte du hasst xD



das hab ich mir auch grade gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte mehr infos^^


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar auch keine Lösung allerdings könntest du den anderen helfen eine zu finden indem du diesen Thread hier liest und das befolgst
> http://www.buffed.de...-forum-richtig/
> 
> du hasst ja noch nicht mal geschrieben welche grafikkarte du hasst xD



Achja, mir fällt grad auf das ich mein Sysprofil nicht mehr in der Sig habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

